# Leffe Radieuse - Review/disc And Recipe Questions



## brettprevans (16/11/08)

Tried this the other day. (Leffe with Red foil)

Very Interesting beer indeed. Nothing like the other Leffe beers IMO.

Very malt driven sweetness to it (almost cherry like?) then it dries out to a rather bitter finish reminicent of an APA or IPA. very strange combination indeed.
8.2% an not really a hint of that alc. at $4.70 a bottle a bargin i recon. could have drank a 4 pack of these easily. 

Interested to hear other peoples impressions of this beer, and if youve got it, a recipe. AG, partials whatever si fine.


----------



## white.grant (16/11/08)

I quite like the radieuse -- (first had it on tap in a little tabac in Paris so it generates some happy memories) -- and prefer it to the blonde. Not sure if I remember a bitter finish though , will have to try one tomorrow in case I've missed something. 

cheers

Grant


----------



## brettprevans (18/11/08)

had another couple last night just to make sure.

yeah nfi where I got that bitter finish. just smooth sweet belgianness all the way. 

so if anyone has a recipe out there I'd love to see it.


----------



## Pennywise (18/11/08)

I tried it for the first time on sunday, definatly has the tick of approval from me. Can really taste the cherry like flavour. At 8.2% I wasn't game to have any more that day as I was already slighlty under the influance. Would love a recipe for it as well


----------



## Swinging Beef (18/11/08)

I love the Leffe beers.
I have had it in the bottle before and it is a ripper brew.
I had a draught version three weeks ago, tho, in Venice, that was aboslutely masterful!
Leffe Red(iusse) on tap... in venice... now that is living! :icon_cheers:


----------



## cam89brewer (2/11/11)

Has any one out there got onto even a close AG recipe for this ?


----------



## Bongchitis (2/11/11)

There is a thread covering bits and bobs on a recipe.......can't remember what it is called though. I am sure a search will bring it up.


----------



## np1962 (2/11/11)

MaltyHops had a 'clone' in the SA Swap this past weekend.
Pretty good beer according to limited reports thus far.
Perhaps a PM and he may share his recipe with you.


----------



## cam89brewer (2/11/11)

Cool thanks guys. I haven't found anything on any net searches but I will have to give malty hops a message...


----------



## MaltyHops (2/11/11)

The thread you're seeking: _Leffe Radieuse Recipe?_
and see _Brew Adelaide post_

Also, we scaled things up to 60L by using percentages:

> So I've done the grain calculations (purely percentage based) and might redo
> them for 55L batch if you think that might be more feasible. Please let me
> know what you think of the amounts and EBCs (don't think we will be able to
> get exactly the same grains as jakub76 used):
> 
> [22L] ..........[50L]........[60L]
> 5.94kg ........13.5kg .... 16.2kg [Total grain]
> 4.8kg .[ 80%] 10.8kg .... 13kg ... Pilsner Malt (Dingermans)
> 450g ..[7.6%] 1kg ....... 1.23kg .. Munich Light (12L)
> 230g ..[3.9%] 0.53kg .. 0.63kg .. CaraMunich (60L)
> 230g ..[3.9%] 0.53kg .. 0.63kg .. Aromatic (18L)
> 230g ..[3.9%] 0.53kg .. 0.63kg .. Special B (120L)

T.


----------



## iralosavic (1/5/13)

MaltyHops said:


> The thread you're seeking: _Leffe Radieuse Recipe?_
> and see _Brew Adelaide post_
> 
> Also, we scaled things up to 60L by using percentages:
> ...


Just bumped into this old thread and felt the need to point at that all these percentages are wrong as the pilsner base was originally 5.8kg not 4.8kg. they should read as follows:

[SIZE=10pt]83.6%
6.5%
3.3%
3.3%
3.3%[/SIZE]

I'm sure it was still a nice beer though, maybe even better?


----------



## Muggus (3/5/13)

Thought there would have been some sugarz in the beer? Seems reasonably standard practice for most strong Belgians to have a bit of sugar in them, candy or otherwise.

Either way, very nice beer. Been way too long....


----------



## stakka82 (3/5/13)

Pretty sure NickJD does a Radieuse clone... and pretty sure it's got sugaz in it.


----------



## Nick JD (3/5/13)

I reckon Leffe put quite a bit of dark candy in it. It's a large part of the radient property when you hold it up to the light.


----------



## brettprevans (3/5/13)

Yes nick started a thread after this and his recipes are good. And yes it has sugar. Most belgians do.


----------



## iralosavic (3/5/13)

The above recipe would be completed with 350g (roughly 250ml) of dark (preferably extra dark) belgian candi syrup AND 200-300g cane sugar. The above percentages are for the grain grist ONLY. I'm putting a Radieuse on next - hence bumping into this thread.


----------



## iralosavic (3/5/13)

I think the candi syrup is responsible for a lot of the complexity and richness (in conjunction with the yeast, of course). From craftbrewer, "This syrup’s flavor is a mix of burnt sugar, figs, ripe fruit, toffee and dark chocolate" and I suppose the cane sugar helps the yeast attenuate a bit further and blends the malt together a bit by thinning things down from being too cloying.


----------

